# Scolopendromorpha species Peru on eggs



## Vincent (Feb 22, 2008)

I just found my Scolopendromorpha species 'Peru' on eggs. 5 months ago I started a communal project for this species, since then I have kept a female and a male together. I made a guess based on the terminal legs. Looks like my guess was right 







older picture of this species


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 22, 2008)

*pedes*

incredible pics and species as usual.and congrats
andy


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 22, 2008)

I order 5plings !!!!
You're damn lucky bastard! You know I hate u


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll want some pedelings too . 

 phil.


----------



## bengerno (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats!
I am tempted.


----------



## peterbourbon (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Vincent,

just great! Respect!
I got one of that specie, too. You former guessed Otostigmus genus, but do you know what it actually is?

I' m really close to say Otostigmus rex...

Greets
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Vincent,

just great! Respect!
I got one of that specie, too. You former guessed Otostigmus genus, but do you know what it actually is?

I' m really close to say Otostigmus rex...

Greets
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!, they stayed together like that?  That's pretty awesome.  Neat looking pedes.  The body reminds me of alipes.  Congrats!


----------



## hibludij (Feb 23, 2008)

the whole body structurec also remindse me of alipes.
great stuff though.

Ps. i´m drunk so pleaese excuse me for even posting.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 23, 2008)

hibludij said:


> the whole body structurec also remindse me of alipes.
> great stuff though.
> 
> Ps. i´m drunk so pleaese excuse me for even posting.


HA!  Oh man, I've done that before, ...but you're safe, that was a pretty normal post.  I've looked back at a couple of my posts after a few and said ...what the diddly ?!


----------



## kimjonga (Feb 23, 2008)

hello ^^
It congratulates. I have an interest in the pede of "peru". It is beautiful.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 23, 2008)

I had something similar a couple of years ago:



















It was ID like Par/otostigmus sp. and comes from french Guyana.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## peterbourbon (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,

guess it has molted immediately before taking the photos - but it seems to be the same genus, looking at cephalic plate and terminal legs.

Here's mine (sorry for the bad quality):

http://www.scolopendra.eu/download/file.php?id=310
http://www.scolopendra.eu/download/file.php?id=309
http://www.scolopendra.eu/download/file.php?id=308

Greets
Turgut


----------



## ornata (Feb 23, 2008)

Vincent said:


> I just found my Scolopendromorpha species 'Peru' on eggs. 5 months ago I started a communal project for this species, since then I have kept a female and a male together. I made a guess based on the terminal legs. Looks like my guess was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of camera do you use.?

I have a megazoom camera(fujifilm s6500fd) but I am unsure if it is possible to get so sharp pictures with it...maybe if I use RAW, anyone who knows?


----------



## ornata (Feb 23, 2008)

Vincent said:


> I just found my Scolopendromorpha species 'Peru' on eggs. 5 months ago I started a communal project for this species, since then I have kept a female and a male together. I made a guess based on the terminal legs. Looks like my guess was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of camera do you use.?

I have a megazoom camera(fujifilm s6500fd) but I am unsure if it is possible to get so sharp pictures with it...maybe if I use RAW, anyone who knows?


----------



## ornata (Feb 23, 2008)

Vincent said:


> I just found my Scolopendromorpha species 'Peru' on eggs. 5 months ago I started a communal project for this species, since then I have kept a female and a male together. I made a guess based on the terminal legs. Looks like my guess was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of camera do you use?

I have a megazoom camera(fujifilm s6500fd) but I am unsure if it is possible to get so sharp pictures with it...maybe if I use RAW, anyone who knows?


----------



## Vincent (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks all  

I use a Sony DSC-H9


----------



## ornata (Feb 23, 2008)

Vincent said:


> I just found my Scolopendromorpha species 'Peru' on eggs. 5 months ago I started a communal project for this species, since then I have kept a female and a male together. I made a guess based on the terminal legs. Looks like my guess was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of camera do you use?


----------

